# HOB vs Canister Filter



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

So I have no experience with any other filter types except the aquaclear series hang-on-the-back filters. I plan on purchasing a big tank pretty soon and was wondering about the recommendations of people on this forum and their preferences and why. I like my aquaclears and don't have a problem with them but was curious as to the benefits of other filter types. From viewing other threads on this site i beleive most users here use canisters. fill me in with your experiences. I would love to hear some and comparisons also.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The best part of canister filter (ie. Eheim 2213) is its bio filter capacity along with infrequent service requirement. In addition, you have a lot of different options in use of spray bar and typially you can create more even flow in a large tank with canister filter since you can put intake/spraybar anywhere you want, as oppose to HOB always being fixed in its intake/waterfall location thus water movement being localized.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In addition to the things conix67 mentioned, another benefit of canister filters is their extreme quietness. 

Of course, the main setback is price.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> In addition to the things conix67 mentioned, another benefit of canister filters is their extreme quietness.
> 
> Of course, the main setback is price.


yes they are bit pricey and you will have alot of ppl tell you that they are not good for marine set ups but I have used one in my marine setup and have had no issues. The quiet operation over a HOB filter is amazing...they are soooo quiet!!
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

Canister: large & easy to customize media capacity, adjustable nozzle, can minimize surface agitation if you are running co2, quiet, doesn't kill your baby shrimp or fish when they are sucked in (reason why I just brought another 2213 for a shrimp tank.. )

HOB: cheap, easy to setup / use and maintain, no tubes to clean, less to worry about leaking, portable
I also found that HOB filter with biowheel create very oxygen rich water which I presume is better for your fish.

I would actually prefer to using a HOB filter for a plain fish tank if I am not planning on raising fry or getting plants. Changing media on HOB is just so much easier...it does the job just as well as a canister and it costs 1/2 the price of canister rated for the same volume.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I like HOBs just for random use, like stuffing with filter floss, or running carbon on systems that I normally don't. They're just useful to have around too.

On the other hand, all my tanks main tanks are filtered by Eheim classics (2213, 2x2215, 3x 2217). They're quiet, dependable, have large media capacities, no bypass (I modified the 2213 to not use the basket), and require very little maintenance. Also, like Chris said, they can add volume to a tank. I think the 2217 that runs one of my 20g tanks adds another 10 - 15% volume just because of the capacity of the canister.

Another thing to consider that the output/inputs of the canisters are versatile and can be placed anywhere and in any orientation you choose, and you can modify the pattern of dispersal too (spraybar vs open outlet). Another thing is that you get less evaporative loss from using a canister, important in smaller systems.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

If you can afford it, use both for all the reasons given. You'll get the best of both worlds. Also, with both you can get some pretty serious circulation.

Heck, it's only money...


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Main downside to canister filters is maintaining them but many people who use them don't maintain them too often. As someone who does maintenance for a living I prefer HOBs  but that's more a personal preference thing. My favorite filters are the simple sponge filters which I use in 75% of my tanks, sometimes in combination with hobs or in the case of my 90 gal in combination with a hob and a canister but truthfully it's a personal preference thing. Canisters can handle more bioload than most hobs and have a lot of customization options (although many are really useless unless you're doing something really special). Hobs can be crammed with media and provided you're doing weekly water changes anyways are probably a better option since they are cheaper and easier to maintain. 

On another note, someone mentioned the use of co2 being a factor in deciding on a filter which is a common error. Just read a great series of articles on co2 by the expert Takashi Amano which basically explained how high circulation or low (read: filtration type/intensity) will not affect your co2 output or its absorption by plants so don't use that as a determining factor .


----------

